# honey?



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

okay so i umm grounded up the food to much (its powder oops) and now instead of wasting it i thought i could make some treats i have apple a banana carrots and bell pepper i was going to make two kinds a veggie one and fruit one and i found some recipes for rabbit treats that are similar and i could replace some things but it calls for honey i think as a binding ingredient is honey okay for hedgies


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Honey is safe, as long as its not a lot(moderation is key). When it's prepared is it chewy? If so it might stick to teeth.


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

umm it looks more like a hard biscuit kinda like the nature valley honey and oat bars but i am not 100% i have never made them


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

it is 1tbs so its not alot


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Honey should be just fine.  The only concern is what Immortalia mentioned, just make sure it isn't too chewy/sticky.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Honey is one of those things that it depends on who you talk to if it's safe or not. Honey is not supposed to be given to human children under a year because it may contain botulism spores. In healthy humans and babies over a year it is safe but whether it is for small animals is very much a depends on who you talk to.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

EHHHHH botulism, hadn't heard that. I'm not sure how much of a concern that is (I feel like a hedgie could handle it, these things do eat carrion in the wild remember) but I had to deal with a dog at work who got botulism, it was horrible. I can't imagine how you'd get a hedgie through it.


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

i ended up not using honey i boiled down an apple a half a plum and some carrots then had some cut up carrots and apple mixed it with the powdered kibble (evolve) and then rolled out and made tiny prob 1" to 1/2" squares and baked them for 45 minutes at 320 (f) and they came out firm but soft like a nice cookie i then let them sit and cool and tried to give one to our cat but he walked away from it  i hope i get a better reaction from Briarlyn.


----------

